# Ex-military man planned attack on Veterans Affairs office in Calgary skyscraper"



## Kilo_302 (7 Nov 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/ex-military-man-planned-attack-on-veterans-affairs-office-in-calgary-skyscraper-1.2827039



> ...Officers found several items inside GG's car, including a loaded semi-automatic rifle, 1000 rounds of ammunition and night vision binoculars. They also found jugs of chemicals.
> 
> Eight jugs were found in the backseat that contained either ammonia, bleach or muriatic acid. Several other jugs were on the front passenger seat containing either bleach, chlorine or muriatic acid.
> 
> ...



Hopefully this puts the attacks on Parliament Hill in some more perspective. It looks like this guy was a bit more of a threat than Bibeau, though terrorism charges have already been ruled out. It will be interesting to see how the "narrative" around this potential attack develops.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2014)

Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/ex-military-man-planned-attack-on-veterans-affairs-office-in-calgary-skyscraper-1.2827039
> 
> Hopefully this puts the attacks on Parliament Hill in some more perspective. It looks like this guy was a bit more of a threat than Bibeau, though terrorism charges have already been ruled out. It will be interesting to see how the "narrative" around this potential attack develops.


Except, that Bibeau actually did something, killed someone and attacked Parliament.  How's that for perspective...?


----------



## Gronk (7 Nov 2014)

Anything that perpetuates the "Crazy, raging, dangerous" veteran stereotype hurts us all. Often, in the public's mind, we are all tarred with the same brush. Something to keep in mind when applying for a job or moving into a new neighbourhood etc...
   
   Also, blaming the employees of a government department for the policies of said government, is the same as a peace creep protester blaming a Pte for a war.

   It has been my experience when dealing w/ VAC, that the system is unfair and extremely frustrating, but the employees, I feel, genuinely want to help veterans. I mean, do people really think that other people would actively seek employment at VAC, in order to "screw vets"? Pretty unlikely


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2014)

Unfortunately some people respond to a little bit of power in their hands in inappropriate ways or the lazy fall into "that's are policies mode" to avoid step outside their cozy box. I saw this effect amply demonstrated by nurses dealing with my dads tube last week. One went into "Our policy say we must do this", despite 6 years of us successfully doing something else, the twit nurse took time to read a policy requiring a 3 way valve on his tube, but never took the time to see if she even had any in stock. His regular nurse had seen the same policy, knew it did not fit the circumstance and was preparing to challenge the policy, but she had been sick so we saw the other nurse. The example shows the difference people can make, there are those that hide in the rules and then there are those that think and care.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Nov 2014)

Now that's not fair at all,...........maybe the first nurse had a house, family, and mortgage and wasn't going to blow all that doing something the she isn't at the level to challenge.  If "something else" had worked for years then, IMO, it would be the families duty to make sure that was written in the personal patient instructions.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2014)

We go there every week for this procedure and had developed the tube setup over the last 6 years, there are instructions on his file on how to do the set up and photo's provided by myself. She talked to someone on the phone who seemed to be suggesting the risk was very small, but she would do nothing without approval, we ended up flushing his tubes at home and dressing him. The risk to her was very, very small and I notice none of the other staff was very interested in coming to her defense, throw in the fact that she had not prepared herself at all for the flushing/dressing and did not even have the piece that she insisted we had to use, my opinion of her is very low. It was certainly a reminder of how not to act. My first boss in my current regulatory role said to me "Think of everything you hate about government and don't do it and spend the money like it's coming out of your own pocket" A simple and good rule to follow.

I have no doubt there are really good people in the VAC, who do their best, but often their efforts are undermined by those who do not care and a culture of risk aversion over service.


----------



## Tibbson (7 Nov 2014)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have no doubt there are really good people in the VAC, who do their best, but often their efforts are undermined by those who do not care and a culture of risk aversion over service.



What one person calls "risk aversion" another person calls protecting both themselves and the patient (client, subject...).  The policy says to do A and the fact someone chooses to do B is fine until something goes wrong and the system holds them accountable for not doing A.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2014)

I think Colin P is referring to the more 'senior' bureaucrats in VAC, like those in so many other departments, who are very risk adverse, often to the point of not being able to make a decision.  Often the only saving grace are the middle managers who make the necessary decisions to keep a Department functioning.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Nov 2014)

Yes our Ottawa staff has learned not to ask to many questions about how we resolve things at the regional level and we have learned not to burden them with to many details.


----------



## Webgear (7 Nov 2014)

Another hit to the Intelligence Branch.


----------



## Pieman (7 Nov 2014)

> Eight jugs were found in the backseat that contained either ammonia, bleach or muriatic acid. Several other jugs were on the front passenger seat containing either bleach, chlorine or muriatic acid.



Should I interpret this as he had various jugs of all three chemicals? Or are they speculating it's one of the three? 

Looks like he was going to whip up some mustard gas if he had all three.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2014)

Webgear said:
			
		

> Another hit to the Intelligence Branch.



As opposed to the numerous such cases from other Corps/Branches......Infantryman drives SUV into 1 CMBG HQ building.........Supply Tech kills two in Quebec National Assembly........Where would you like to start or finish?


----------



## Webgear (7 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As opposed to the numerous such cases from other Corps/Branches......Infantryman drives SUV into 1 CMBG HQ building.........Supply Tech kills two in Quebec National Assembly........Where would you like to start or finish?



Considering the small number of members in the branch, I think they are hitting above their weight. Selling secrets to the Russians, old Killer Kusec with the child porn, ASIC Command Teams being fired just to name a few.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2014)

Webgear said:
			
		

> Considering the small number of members in the branch, I think they are hitting above their weight. Selling secrets to the Russians, old Killer Kusec with the child porn, ASIC Command Teams being fired just to name a few.



Still just a play on statistics.  Killer was not the only one to be busted for kiddie porn.  Then again there is so much being done that makes one just shake their head and wonder WTF......Two PRBs and still passing crses........Promoting the absurdly incompetent to higher positions.........Makes for great conversations over beers though.


----------



## Webgear (7 Nov 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Still just a play on statistics.  Killer was not the only one to be busted for kiddie porn.  Then again there is so much being done that makes one just shake their head and wonder WTF......Two PRBs and still passing crses........Promoting the absurdly incompetent to higher positions.........Makes for great conversations over beers though.



I know members that failed two PRBs and turned out to be great Int Ops, they just needed extra help and support. "Promoting the absurdly incompetent to higher positions" and beer would make me drunk for a year or two.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2014)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Should I interpret this as he had various jugs of all three chemicals? Or are they speculating it's one of the three?


I'm reading it as some of each in separate containers.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Nov 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I'm reading it as some of each in separate containers.



Read your post and tell me it if it is as clear as mud.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2014)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> milnews.ca said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I meant separate containers, each with a single chemical in it.


----------



## Greymatters (17 Nov 2014)

Webgear said:
			
		

> I know members that failed two PRBs and turned out to be great Int Ops, they just needed extra help and support. "Promoting the absurdly incompetent to higher positions" and beer would make me drunk for a year or two.



Its sad, because its true.  

What is a shame is that we cant identify the successes that make up for the actions of the negative stories...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Nov 2014)

Some of the latest, from the _Calgary Herald_ ....


> A judge has declined to order a publication ban on the identity of an ex-military man who pleaded guilty to possessing several weapons and explosives he claimed in a document he’d use to blow up the downtown Bantrel Building that houses the Veterans Affairs Canada office.
> 
> Lawyer Tonii Roulston had argued that her client, Glen Gordon Gieschen, and his family would be embarrassed by the publicity of the sensational attack-and-escape plan that would come with his case.
> 
> However, provincial court Judge Sean Dunnigan disagreed, saying publication of the identity of the accused does not present a “real and substantial” risk to the fairness of the trial ....


.... and from The Canadian Press:


> A former Canadian soldier who has admitted planning an attack on the Calgary office of Veterans Affairs says he is sorry and never intended to follow through.
> 
> Glen Gieschen had a beef with the department over coverage for illnesses he believed were caused by a flu shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (28 Nov 2014)

Nothing to Add, other than "WOW" and thanks for making gun owners look bad you jerk.


----------



## cryco (28 Nov 2014)

I don't think it will make us look bad. The fact that he had chemicals to make explosives should overshadow the firearms infractions (I hope).
The weapons he had were prohibited/modified so it's not something that can be faulted on our gun laws. But then again, the average Joe wouldn't know this.
And did I miss something, or was his plan not to kill people but rather destroy equipment and steal data? What was he hoping to accomplish?


----------

